# Nantucket Island 33?



## TSOJOURNER

Sorry, I know this should go under ''Buying a Boat'' but for some reason I''m unable to access that forum.

Anyway, I think I may have just stumbled across my dream cruiser, a Peter Cole designed sloop rigged ''Nantucket Island 33''. 

At least from the few pics I''ve seen on a brokers website it''s got just the length, hull/keel, layout, aft cabin, etc. I''ve been looking for. And (for me anyway) it''s got a galley & nav station to die for.

Problem is, I cannot find anything on the net about these boats. 

Does anyone know anything about them? The good/bad, etc.?

Especially where I might can find out more info about them?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I have a friend who owns a Nantucket 33 who I race with, but the boat doesn''t sound like the one you''re describing. There''s no aft cabin, for one thing. It has two quarter berths and 4 sea berths amidships. There''s only storage and a pilot berth in the bow. The galley and nav station can best be described (in my opinion) as basic but functional. This boat is Dutch-built, somewhere around 1965 if I remember right, and built of aluminum. Does this sound like your boat?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Nope.. definately a different boat. 

This one is in Turkey but its got the best pics:

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/listing/pl_boat_detail.jsp?currency=USD&units=Feet&checked_boats=1102725&slim=quick&

Although as I find out more it may not be the perfect cruiser for me after all.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Yeah, I see - nothing like it at all. I wonder if there''s a "Nantucket 33" and a "Nantucket Island 33"?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Given your previous post almost certainly. 

I''ve seen this boat listed both ways (so I''m not sure what it''s really called


----------



## jgeissinger

I went aboard a Nantucket 33 several years ago at a boat show in Newport Beach, CA. It was a (nearly) flush deck center cockpit design with a large interior for a 33 footer. I have never heard of the boat since, and know nothing of its sailing ability.


----------



## jack_patricia

M:

Peter Cole (Aussie, I believe) designed two versions of the NI33 - 33'' and 38'' sloops. A very experienced Pacific vet I know bought one for Atlantic Coast-Islands cruising and, in general, has been very pleased with it (after perhaps 15 years of ownership). The underbody is more contemporary than most Taiwan-built boats of that era (which it is) and it boasts/suffers from the normal Taiwan-origin issues. Beyond those, the boat has a large interior volume at the expense of, I would expect, a relatively high center of gravity, a pretty exposed cockpit with low coamings (you can address this just as e.g. owners of Mason 43/44 owners do, but the stock cockpit looks uncomfy to me) and virtually no topside storage (where do you put the fenders and docklines?)...so it is a good illustration of how a boat''s benefits (comfy, functional living area down below) define its liabilities.

Personally, I liked the boat and could imagine addressing the liabilities...but that''s just my own reaction.

Jack


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I know that boat, I''ve been sailing one for 10 years. It really is a dream cruiser. I have info on the boat that I can share with you. I also have the contact addresses for a few owners.


----------



## webminer

I have all the information on a Nantuckett 33 I had hull no.16 custom made and sailed it for 10 years. It is a great boat. I am not sure if it is still made. Contact me if you wish to get more information on it. I have all the original literature and drawings on it. You can reach me at [email protected]


----------



## hemado

I live on a nantucket island 38 and love it. drop me a note and I''ll give you all the info I''ve collected.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

i''m trying to get schematics/drawings for my boat a nanatucket 38. 

the prior owner left nothing behind except a boat in need of TLC

HELP!!!!!


----------



## captaindicky

I have owned a Nantucket Island 38 since 1994. I have cruised the boat down the Pacific coast of Mexico and Central America, Sea of Cortez, through the canal and up the Carribean to Mexico. The boat was designed, built and fitted out for cruising. It is probably one of the most comfortable and sea kindly cruising boats. Sturdiness is a hallmark. The flush deck design not only provides more volume inside, but more deck space for recreation and storage. I know that there is a 33 foot version, which eliminates the forward head and shortens the salon. Might be a little cramped for cruising, and the forward head is super for cruising with more than two aboard. Lots of storage space. Only two limitations that I know of. The engine compartment is very small and access is difficult. And, the clearance between the floor and the top of the keel is very shallow, which doesn''t allow for good drainage into the bilge sump.

This boat was made to cruise. If you are planning to travel this is a very serviceable, kindly, sturdy and easy to handle sailboat.

If you want more info, please send me an email at [email protected] Good sailing, Dicky


----------



## TSOJOURNER

The Nantucket 33 that you mention was designed by Alan Gurney in the mid 60''s. The original was built in wood , and named HOT FOOT. I believe a few were built in Holland in aluminum. I would like to correspond with the owner on this Gurney designed Nantucket 33.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Nantucket 38 plans*

I have the original plans for a Nantucket 38 (sloop rigged) from Ho Shing Taiwan. Don't know whether you are still interested. 
send me an email: leofischer


----------



## tdw

Leo, Welcome.
Throw a post into the introduction thread to let us know a bit about yourself.
Enjoy your stay.
Word to the wise...check dates on threads before posting a reply....no harm done but the fella looking at the Nantucket ended up buying a Westsail 32 and hasn't been heard from since 2005. 
cheers

td


----------



## nantucket33

I own a Nantucket 33 - anyone wanting details let me know!


----------



## Nikko

*Nantucket 38*

Hello,

I would be intersted in the study plans for the Nantucket 38. I am looking at N38 here in Aus.

Do you have them?

thanks

Nick


----------



## Nikko

*nantucket plans*



leofischer said:


> I have the original plans for a Nantucket 38 (sloop rigged) from Ho Shing Taiwan. Don't know whether you are still interested.
> send me an email: leofischer


Hello,

I would be intersted in the Nantucket plans.

please contact nick dot rollings at yahoo dot com

regards

NR


----------



## mnw

*nantucket island(er) 33*

We just purchased a 1984 Nantucket 33 in California last month and brought it up to Canada. What drew us to her besides the quality of craftsmanship and the flush deck (lots of room) was the effective use of space below and we had never seen a model with a raised ceiling in the aft cabin, giving it an even more spacious feel - very unique and roomy for 33 feet. I would like to research the history of our particular boat but hit dead-ends everywhere. There are lots in Australia but very few in North America. Any ideas? Are there any other websites or forums for us Nantucket owners? Thanks.


----------



## philschophoto

*Nantucket 33 Peter Cole design.......*

Hello,

I wonder if you would mind sharing some of your knowledge of this sailboat? Ever since I read Bob
Perry's glowing review of this design and saw the drawings I have thought this would be a perfect cruising boat for a couple with occasional visitors.
Do you have any Idea how long they were built and how many hulls were produced? As I am sure you are aware they are very rare on the used boat market,
but I keep my eyes open for one.

Are there any going websites with info about this design? I currently have an Ericson Sailboat which has a great owners website, which is great for support when taking on some kind of boat project.

If you care to share info about your Nantucket 33 I would appreciate, if not I completely understand.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## mnw

Philschophoto,
Yes, it is a perfect boat for a couple or even four or more people. We are very impressed with the design of the 33 foot.....the v-berth has an area with a hanging locker and a storage cupboard across from it. The space between affords an area to stand and change clothes, with a sliding pocket door dividing it from the cabin. The unique walk thru head is a huge space saver and forms a companionway to the aft cabin when not being used. With the two doors closed when in use, it makes a spacious area for the head. The galley is larger than any we had seen in this size. Lots of storage below...less above but with a little creativity, it can be worked out. We searched for a long time for a sailboat with a stand up full aft cabin (the transom portholes we'd only seen on much bigger boats). Any boat with all the features we wanted was alot larger or the bed was mostly under the cockpit without much room. Also, on this forum someone mentioned about the engine compartment being unaccessable.......it is not a problem at all as it is accessable from all four sides. Maybe he or she was not aware that the cabinet beside the bed in the aft cabin slides off easily. That, with access on both sides (from the galley and the head) as well as under the ladder to the deck, the engine is wide open. 
A Nantucket Island 33 sold about a year before we bought ours but it had teak decks and the flat ceiling in the aft cabin. We were just going to put an offer in when it was sold. We didn't expect another to come up for sale for a long time as there were so few around in North America but when this one came up with fiberglass decks, we had to jump on it. Anyone we've had on board can't believe it is only 33 feet - every inch is used very practically. It has a little higher freeboard with the flush deck but it does not seem to make any difference in handling and it makes lots more room on deck.
I don't know how many were built but it can't be many for the North American market. If you look at the ones available in Australia, they are quite different in the finishing inside. We really liked the traditional feel of the interior as well, nice teak. We have searched any available websites and haven't been able to find much on them. I was hoping someone would start an owners website. 
Don't know if that helps much in your search for information, but hopefully someone will write in and supply both of us with some more. Where did you read Bob Perry's review? - I haven't seen it.


----------



## tdw

I'm ready to stand corrected on this but I believe that most of the N33s in Oz were built by East Coast yachts up near Newcastle. That would explain the difference in interior fitout. Maybe later on they were imported from China cos I have seen differing levels of interior fitout. I'm thinking that the first of them were built for bare boat charter.

They are an amazing boat down below for a 33'er and they do sail remarkably well. Peter Cole was a damn fine designer. He was responsible for Gretel II which was the first challenger to take a race of the America's Cup post WWII and has designed a number of other highly regarded boats , both racing and cruising in Australia. 

Personally I find the N33 to be a bit top heavy but that, and the lack of deck stowage is , as has been pointed out, the price you pay for all that space below decks. 

Again from my experience they sail surprisingly well, though not at their best hard on the wind (surprise surprise). That said they are not as bad as some when it comes to windward work. Can be a bit wayward at anchor in a breeze.


----------



## candon

*New Nan 38 owner*

I bought a Nan 38 about two years ago and had my first sail with her this summmer. She needed a bit of work when purchased-so far it's been OK-and I'm just getting used to the sticker shock of marine paints, epoxies, hardware, engine and shaft parts. I have the original plans that came with brochure, sorry but no working drawings. If anyone needs them I'll send them along.


----------



## Starry Night

*Nantucket Island 33*

Hello:
I'm happy to discuss the Nantucket Island 33, being the proud owner of one since July 08'. We found the boat in Annapolis MD, and subsquesntly made numerous trips to repair and refurbish a boat that's well worth the effort/expence!
We eventually got launched in May of this year, and cruised the boat back home to NS Canada via the intercostal waterway and Gulf of Maine. This is a short trip compared to it's previous travels, as it has been from England through French canals to Paris and the Med, to the Greek Islands eventually doing a transatlantic crossing to the Carribean, up the eastern seaboard and inland to Lake Ontario. As if this wern't enough, it was then trucked to a lake in Texas, found it's way to the Gulf Coast, and around to the Chesapeak where we found it.
Mentioning it's history will pehaps give you an idea of how good a cruising design this 33" boat is. While not extremely close-winded,it sails very well off the wind with an easy, sea-kindly motion.
The layout and interior finish is what really sold me on the boat, with the best use of space I've seen on a boat of this size, and a beautiful solid teak interior. I operate a cruising school and my students find it an easy boat to sail, and comfortable to cruise on. If you want more detail, to see photos, or to join a course to sail the boat yourself go to Learn to Sail, Sailing Courses in Canada with Sou'Wester Adventures in Nova Scotia If you contact me through the site I can also send more info, previous listings on yachtworld, and the line drawings. We are also in contact with another owner in Kingston, ON. who is very pleased with his. Hope this is helpful, good luck in finding one!
Cheers
Eric Grant


----------



## mnw

*Nantucket 33*

Thanks Eric, for the info. I'm assuming your boat is the "Pisces Two"....I had the pictures printed off your website way back and in my file because it is very similiar to ours. Beautiful. Looks like the only difference in the interior is the upholstery. The exterior decks on ours are fiberglass - how are the teak decks holding up? Does yours have the raised rear deck affording more headroom in the aft cabin? ANY additional information would be greatly appreciated. I would love to get my hands on the actual blueprints. Do you know where we would look on the boat for a hull #? We cannot find any markings or #'s anywhere on ours. My e-mail is [email protected] We are on the west coast (our boat is currently on the Sunshine Coast and we live in the Okanagan right now, about 5 hours away). We bought in Aug/Sept. last year in California and brought her up so have not had time to do any extensive sailing with her yet, just maintenance, repairs and short trips before she was put to bed for the winter.


----------



## mnw

*Nantucket 33 review*

Philschophoto,
Do you have a copy of the Bob Perry review? Can't find it on the net....... Thanks


----------



## nantucket33

*Aussie Nantucket 33*

I own a Nantucket 33 and have for a number of years - at the moment she's getting a full rebuild and there isn't much that hasn't been replaced or rebuilt as it spent the first 18 years of its life doing charter work around the Whitsundays. Mine was built in Australia by Commdore Yachts and was built to the USL Code (as it was back in the 1980's). After its current rest on the hardstand she'll be heading around the top end of Australia and back around crossing to some of the closer Pacific Islands. I have made many changes to her - some noticable some not - she now has a hardtop over the cockpit and full covers, a full stern rail system carries davits, radar, wind generator, HF ant, BBQ, solar panels and instruments. If anyone would like photos or info let me know.
ps - she carries the name "Aussie Trekker"


----------



## Girlsailor44

I would like info on NI38. I'm thinking of purchasing one. Any buying tips would be appreciated.


----------



## candon

I bought an 86 Nan 38 several years ago and currently in the process of getting her ready for longer voyagers. There were several items that I wished I had known about about before purchase-only to include them in the final bid. Poor quality stainless, crack alum steering quadrant, leaky scuppers, inferior wiring, and other minor and major annoyances. Otherwise good sailing and liveaboard boat. carl


----------



## Starry Night

Hello Nantucket 33 owner "Aussie Trekker"
Would be interested in seeing photos of "Aussie Trekker", as I'm planning some similar changes to our boat. Photos of the cockpit hardtop, and dingy davits would be of particular interest. "Pisces Two", was I believe is an early model of the design, with teak decks, flush rear deck, and only three portlights per side. It was Taiwanese built by Ho-Shing, and shipped to England to be shown at the 1981 London boat show. it's really been around, and shows it in some respects, but is well worth the time and energy I'm putting into her. It's good to hear from other owners, as there are so few of them around, at least in eastern North America. Our email is [email protected] . Thanks for whatever information and photos you can provide.
Eric


----------



## candon

aussie trekker

I too would be interested in improvements that your have made. In this area, an ocean going dodger can get expensive, hard top would be an interesting alternative. Photos of your project would be a big plus for me.
Thanks


----------



## nantucket33

If your interested in details of the Hard Top and Dodger I made for my Nantucket 33 just forward your email address to me and I'll send you deatils and photos I have.


----------



## candon

Nantucket 33
When you have the time I wouldn't mind some photos of dodger project . thanks Carl [email protected]


----------



## Superior3

*Pictures of your boat?*



nantucket33 said:


> I own a Nantucket 33 and have for a number of years - at the moment she's getting a full rebuild and there isn't much that hasn't been replaced or rebuilt as it spent the first 18 years of its life doing charter work around the Whitsundays. Mine was built in Australia by Commdore Yachts and was built to the USL Code (as it was back in the 1980's). After its current rest on the hardstand she'll be heading around the top end of Australia and back around crossing to some of the closer Pacific Islands. I have made many changes to her - some noticable some not - she now has a hardtop over the cockpit and full covers, a full stern rail system carries davits, radar, wind generator, HF ant, BBQ, solar panels and instruments. If anyone would like photos or info let me know.
> ps - she carries the name "Aussie Trekker"


I own a Nantuckett 33 and i'm thinking about doing a total rebuild. 
Mine is build in Taiwan in 1980 and still has the original teakdeck. I'm very interested in photos of the hardtop and the stern rail system. 
Superior3


----------



## gdimit

*Pictures of your boat*

Aussie Trekker,

I would be interested in pictures of both your hardtop as well as the stern rail installation. I have owned a NI33 (built in 1982/1983) in Southern California since the late 1990's. You can reach me at "glenndimit" at "gmail" dot "com".

I wish you best of luck with your ventures!

Glenn


----------



## Tutti

Hi All, i realize it's an older thread, but i have a Dutch build GRP Nantucket 33.
Paperwork says it's an Alan Gurney disign, build 1976, has lot's of original features.
Anybody needing or are willing to exchange info?

Grtz
Marc
S/Y Tutti
The Netherlands


----------



## johnnyboy29

HI, I am looking at buying a mottle or a Nantucket 33. Bit worried about windage and if they will still be good to do club racing with. Hear the nantuckets are very slow.
wanting a yacht i can go around the cans with on a sunday but also overnight away.


----------



## johnnyboy29

nantucket33 said:


> I own a Nantucket 33 - anyone wanting details let me know!


HI, Considering buying a Nantucket islander 33. Wanting a racer /cruiser. Do you think they will sail at club racign or are they just far too slow?

Appreciate your reply.


----------



## ronald

hi there ,

Couple of years later now but I bought a ni 38 today. there is little to none information about the design. somebody owns one?

planning on sailing to the caribean from the netherlands,

thanks Ronald


----------



## ReefMagnet

38's are as rare as hens teeth. There are a lot more 33's around though still not in great numbers. The reason is most likely, imo, is that they were initially designed for the charter industry. The 38 is really just a scaled up 33. I own a 33 and am fairly familiar with them so maybe able to answer any specific questions if you have any.


----------



## ronald

Hi ReefMagnet

Thanks for the reply. IF you weren't living on the other side of this planet I would sure visit you. From the specs I suspect not too goo sailing abilities. We choose for safety and comfort but one has to get somewhere sometime. What are your experiences?

Greetz
Ronald


----------



## ReefMagnet

ronald said:


> Hi ReefMagnet
> 
> Thanks for the reply. IF you weren't living on the other side of this planet I would sure visit you. From the specs I suspect not too goo sailing abilities. We choose for safety and comfort but one has to get somewhere sometime. What are your experiences?
> 
> Greetz
> Ronald


Peter Cole designed racers including an America's cup contender. The NI actually sails very well all things considered with its weak point being the high topsides. This adds to the excitement of docking in adverse winds and when sailing they don't point particularly high. I can't get past about 60 degrees apparent, but you learn to live with it.

The big con for me is low coaming height which can make you feel a little exposed in a rough sea, but there's ways around that. On the plus side you'll find the boat has a surprisingly dry ride. Just remember to close those portlights!


----------



## Nan33

nantucket33 said:


> *Aussie Nantucket 33*
> 
> I own a Nantucket 33 and have for a number of years - at the moment she's getting a full rebuild and there isn't much that hasn't been replaced or rebuilt as it spent the first 18 years of its life doing charter work around the Whitsundays. Mine was built in Australia by Commdore Yachts and was built to the USL Code (as it was back in the 1980's). After its current rest on the hardstand she'll be heading around the top end of Australia and back around crossing to some of the closer Pacific Islands. I have made many changes to her - some noticable some not - she now has a hardtop over the cockpit and full covers, a full stern rail system carries davits, radar, wind generator, HF ant, BBQ, solar panels and instruments. If anyone would like photos or info let me know.
> ps - she carries the name "Aussie Trekker"


I'd love to see some photos!


----------

